# Help for Live Feed Camera



## Hamman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope you guys can help. I am doing a live camera feed in the Rocky Horror Show in Hong Kong. The feed goes to a Sanyo PLC-XT35, I have tried two different video camera's but neither have seemed to work, though this are very outdated models. Gonna be trying out a new camera now: a Sony DCR-PC5E. It should be a simple A/V mono cable to a Component but it doesn't seem to even register on the projector. Any ideas?


----------



## Footer (Oct 26, 2010)

Put a tape in and press record. Very few cameras do video pass through without recording. Some don't do it at all.


----------



## Hamman (Oct 26, 2010)

Afraid the tape isn't the problem. The projector says that there is no Input detected, so it seems to imply the camera is the problem. Would you recommend a particular camera that can actually function with the projector?


----------



## seanandkate (Oct 26, 2010)

Try the simple stuff first to isolate the problem (and apologies if you've already done this). Does the projector get an image if you're merely playing back a tape on the camera? Try attaching the componant video from, say a DVD player, into the projector. If that works, you've just given the projector the thumbs up. Attach the camera to an aux in on the closest TV. If that doesn't work, it's either camera or cable. Try the camera with a new cable. 

I'm trying the simple first because if multiple cameras aren't working, it's probably one of the elements _common _to all the set-ups that's the problem.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 26, 2010)

I presume we are actually all talking about composite video not component?
I'd be checking all the things seanandkate has mentioned as well as the dead simple ones like you do have the right input selected on the projector don't you?


----------



## museav (Oct 26, 2010)

The DCR-PC5E is apparently of European version of he DCR-PC5. The camera has three potential video outputs; a DV output, which could be used to output to a computer but not to the projector, a S-Video output that you could run to the projector and an "AV" output that consists of composite video (yellow connector on the breakout cable) and stereo audio (red and white connectors on the breakout cable) where you could run that composite video output to a composite video input on the projector. I do not see any component video output option on the camera, so whether the reference to component video is simply an issue of terminology or whether you are actually trying to run into a component input on the projector is not clear.

The camera's manual only references the composite and S-Video outputs in terms of playing back recorded images. That does not mean you may not be able to get a live image from the camera but the manual does not seem to address that functionality and thus offers no insights into how to accomplish it. It is possible that these outputs are tied to the playback head of the recorder and thus can only output a signal off a tape, even if that is immediately after being recorded.

"No Input Detected" on the projector simply means that it is not seeing any signal it recognizes.


----------

